
Ask HN: A pixel on my screen is walking like a bug.  What could it be? - rubicon33
This is very strange.<p>Yesterday morning I began noticing what I first assumed was a very small insect meandering around on my screen. I quickly realized that it was not an insect after I tried to squish it (the dot just kept moving about).<p>I then realized it was a single pixel, or a dot the size of a pixel, that moves around my screen in a meandering fashion, very similar to how an insect moves.  It tends to focus around the top left of the screen, but &quot;meanders&quot; all the way to the right sometimes as if it&#x27;s looking for something.<p>My next thought was malware. I attempted a screen recording using Quicktime but was surprised to find that the meandering pixel did not show up in a screen recording. Hmm.<p>I was able to record it on my phone.<p>Any ideas what this could be?
======
8draco8
It's a real bug. Do not squeeze it. Turn off the screen an put a bright light
next to the side for a night. Maybe you will be lucky and the bug will go away
to the light. I wasn't so lucky and the bug died between layers of my screen.
Now I have line of about 5px that are black. Saw this issue on other people
monitors too, especially when you are a person that likes to work in the dark,
during the night with window opened. Bugs are attracted by light and warmth of
the monitor and just crawls in to it.

------
rubicon33
Well after @DamonHD posted in this thread saying he had one of these. I got
the bright idea to just google it. (I know, I know).

Turns out, this can really happen!

[https://www.cnet.com/forums/discussions/a-bug-inside-my-
moni...](https://www.cnet.com/forums/discussions/a-bug-inside-my-monitor-
really-392152/)

I guess it actually was/is a REAL bug.

EDIT AGAIN...

Ok, maybe its NOT a real bug? What the hell is going on. Look at these videos:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIoAedUsSt4&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIoAedUsSt4&feature=youtu.be)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ0OFvHFS6E&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ0OFvHFS6E&feature=youtu.be)

This user is saying that the "bug" appeared on 2 different monitors. If it was
an actual bug, it would have to have gone OUT of one monitor, and INTO the
other.

... What.

------
sgillen
Like others have said it is probably is a physical bug under there. I had this
happen on my Nintendo DS as a kid (I think) it was infuriating because it
would actually register touches on the touch screen!

------
DamonHD
An insect inside your LCD: I had one of those!

~~~
rubicon33
heh, I'm sure you're kidding but... I tried squishing it. If there really was
something under there, it would have died.

~~~
DamonHD
Nope, mine seemed pretty-well immune to attempting to press on the screen.

~~~
rubicon33
Really? So you weren't joking? How could it get in there, and how could it
more about so easily?

------
agitator
A parasite inside your eye?

Or eye-floaters?

[https://www.webmd.com/eye-health/benign-eye-
floaters](https://www.webmd.com/eye-health/benign-eye-floaters)

~~~
rubicon33
No, definitely not. I was able to record it with my iPhone (pointing it at the
monitor).

------
odonnellryan
Hahaha, can you post the video?

